# [SOLVED] AMD AVT



## vagrent

Hi there, I was wondering if disabling amd avt from my startup list is a good idea or not?

I believe its to do with my graphics card, er actually I know its me graphics card.
I just wondered if it was ok to disable it.

:grin:


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: AMD AVT*

Any particular reason for wanting to disable? Are you getting an error message at start-up?


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: AMD AVT*

It's a matter pf personal opinion on that one, I always uncheck anything to do with video or audio in startup. I never seen it affect anything running on any systems I have built.


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: AMD AVT*

I unchecked it on mine since updating to the latest driver because of a start-up error I was receiving "kbdsync.exe has stopped working" 

It doesn't seem to have any adverse affect though.


----------



## vagrent

*Re: AMD AVT*

Thanks for the responses guys.
I dont have a n error, but my startup seems longer, computer seems to hang for longer on the welcome bit.
And you can hear the HDD working.
Also I get a doc screen (think thats what you call it) small window black background, titled advanced micro devises and it does....er....stuff
There is no errors and pc works fine but, not keen on this window opening up.
All happened since latest update.


----------



## vagrent

*Re: AMD AVT*

If its ok to disable then that's cool. That is the only thing other thing I allow to start:grin:


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: AMD AVT*

Yeah it should be fine to disable it.


----------



## Sogeking

*Re: AMD AVT*

i just updated to catalyst 12.3  and i get all of these amd startups include a black cmd box. Youtube on firefox seems to be lagging too after the update. is it better to disable the amd startups or downgrade to a previous catalyst?


----------



## vagrent

*Re: AMD AVT*

I noticed that box anorl, I have disabled it and seems to work fine. Even plays bf3 fine.


----------



## JABxxx

I think I accidently delete the files associated with this. How would I go about disabling it or repairing it?


----------

